# [Off topic y demases] Solo algunos detalles (abierto)

## JotaCE

estimados compañeros gentoonianos

primero que nada darles a todos las gracias por que luego de una infinidad de intentos ya tengo mi tarro como deseo, aun que en si me faltna alguinos detallines pocos que estoy seguro que con vuestra ayuda lo voy a poder superar.

el sistema base esta instalado a la perfeccion asi como las X y el escritorio gnome que porfin esta operativo si no fallaba una cosa fallaba la otra pero ya esta el escritorio en su lugar.

ya saben que mi suit de escritorio es openoffice la que me di la tarea de compilar 

trate de tener gnome y kde conviviendo juntos pero es un caos un desorden y al final me da coraje y vamos otra vez, sin embargo hay un par de aplicaciones que tal vez deba o quiera instalar.

vamos por el principio 

- sin duda nero en windows para mi es el mejor soft de grabado de cds sin embargo en linux segun mi experiencia no trabaja bien podrian recomendarme algo que funcione mejor en linux?

- me agrada mucho la forma que en konkeror de kde recorre el sistema de archivos aun mejor que nautilus, puedo instalar konkeror sin tener la lata de compilar kde completo? (te USE=qt3 qt4 kde)

- manejador de imagenes gimp sin duda  :Very Happy:  aun que quisiera algo como ACDSee hay algo asi??

- aun no logro configurar mi impresora eso lo voy a dejar para el final tengo una canon bjc4300 paralela que segun lei por ahi usa el driver de la bjc600 pero bueno ese sera el ultimo detalle

ya con esto completo la migracion de windows a linux en un 100% espero la voluntad de usted para ayudarme

ahhhh se me olvidaba en mi make.conf tengo comentada la linea #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" cuando la descomento entiendo que opto por usar la rama testing, la pregunta es que tan riesgozo puede ser usar esa rama para el uso diario????

mmm uque mas???

- me gustaruia que una vez que arranque gentoo lo haga con un usuario sin privilegios automaticamente por emeplo

que no entre a gdm y auntomaticamente entre a mi usuario "jotace"sin tener que ingresarlo cada vez

---- que mas???

mi maquina usa 2 discos duros uno completo para win y el segundo completo para gentoo, muchas veces he deseado traer archivos word o pdf o cualquier cosa a mi carpeta personal gentoo y a pesar de que nautilus ve mi disco ntfs no puede entrar en el (make.conf tiene USE=fat ntfs para usarlo con GParted)

creo que por ahora es suficiente lata 

muchas gracias una vez mas!

un saludo cordial a toda la raza gentooniana (VIVA GENTOO)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> - sin duda nero en windows para mi es el mejor soft de grabado de cds sin embargo en linux segun mi experiencia no trabaja bien podrian recomendarme algo que funcione mejor en linux?

 

k3b se le parece bastante y ya querés konqueror, vas a necesitar como minimo kdelibs, teniendo kdelibs no hay motivo para no usar k3b. (Yo lo uso desde xfce4 sin tener KDE instalado)

 *Quote:*   

> - manejador de imagenes gimp sin duda  aun que quisiera algo como ACDSee hay algo asi??

 

gwenview

 *Quote:*   

> ahhhh se me olvidaba en mi make.conf tengo comentada la linea #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" cuando la descomento entiendo que opto por usar la rama testing, la pregunta es que tan riesgozo puede ser usar esa rama para el uso diario????

 

Testing = Inestable, si falla arregla el problema vos mismo o posteá un bug y esperá que un desarrollador lo solucione.

Respecto al resto, te las debo. No me gusta Gnome. no lo uso y no tengo esa impresora.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   - sin duda nero en windows para mi es el mejor soft de grabado de cds sin embargo en linux segun mi experiencia no trabaja bien podrian recomendarme algo que funcione mejor en linux? 
> 
> k3b se le parece bastante y ya querés konqueror, vas a necesitar como minimo kdelibs, teniendo kdelibs no hay motivo para no usar k3b. (Yo lo uso desde xfce4 sin tener KDE instalado)

 

openoffice ya compilo a kdelib asi que no habra problema entonces en compilar k3b y konqueror gracias Inodoro_Pereyro

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - sin duda nero en windows para mi es el mejor soft de grabado de cds sin embargo en linux segun mi experiencia no trabaja bien podrian recomendarme algo que funcione mejor en linux?
> 
> 

 

Hay muchos frontends para esa tarea. Pero probablemente sea k3b lo que estas buscando.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - me agrada mucho la forma que en konkeror de kde recorre el sistema de archivos aun mejor que nautilus, puedo instalar konkeror sin tener la lata de compilar kde completo? (te USE=qt3 qt4 kde)
> 
> 

 

Las use flags "kde", "qt3" y "qt4" son totalmente irrelevantes para los programas basados en kdelibs, como konqueror y k3b. No tiene sentido tener un flag -qt en dichos programas, porque si los quieres instalar, necesitas qt, punto. Del mismo modo que no hay un flag gtk para gimp. La dependencia no es opcional, sino estrictamente requerida. Por tanto, el valor de dichas use flags da igual para el tema del que estamos hablando.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - manejador de imagenes gimp sin duda  aun que quisiera algo como ACDSee hay algo asi??
> 
> 

 

Konqueror puede servirte para ver imágenes y para mostrar miniaturas en las vistas del directorio. Si quieres algo más especializado, tienes gwenview basado en qt o gqview basado en gtk.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ahhhh se me olvidaba en mi make.conf tengo comentada la linea #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" cuando la descomento entiendo que opto por usar la rama testing, la pregunta es que tan riesgozo puede ser usar esa rama para el uso diario????
> 
> 

 

Usualmente, usar ~arch no es más peligroso que usar arch. Pero sigue habiendo una separación entre ambas. Si usas ~arch y algo se va al traste, tendrás que sudar un poco para arreglarlo. Si eres nuevo en Gentoo, personalmente, te recomiendo quedarte en estable, y cuando necesites la versión inestable de algún paquete, la pongas en package.keywords. Más adelante podrás pasarte a ~arch si así lo deseas. Eso es fácil, sin embargo, el cambio a la inversa (de ~arch a arch) no es nada trivial, sobre todo si hay un upgrade de toolchain de por medio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - me gustaruia que una vez que arranque gentoo lo haga con un usuario sin privilegios automaticamente por emeplo
> 
> que no entre a gdm y auntomaticamente entre a mi usuario "jotace"sin tener que ingresarlo cada vez
> ...

 

Hay varias formas de hacer esto. KDM creo que tiene una función de auto-login. Pero yo creo que es una tontería usar algo como kde/gdm para eso. Emerge mingetty, edita tu /etc/inittab para usarlo en lugar de agetty. En este hilo se habla de lo mismo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-576704-highlight-autologin.html

Al iniciar un shell de login, se ejecuta el contenido del archivo ~/.bash_profile. Es decir, que si quieres iniciar X automáticamente al logearte con el usuario jotace, simplemente edita /home/jotace/.bash_profile y añade ahí los comandos relevantes (usualmente, con usar startx& al final ya vale). También recuerda que necesitarás configurar tu ~/.xinitrc para que X sepa que arrancar (startkde, fluxbox..).

Si necesitas más detalles, solo pregunta.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## kropotkin

pero que problemas tenias al tener instalado kde y gnome juntos?.

yo no tenia ningún problema con eso. solo que después nunca más use aplicaciones de gnome, y elimine las use gnome gkt y gkt2 y lo quite por completo. pero cuando estaban juntos, nunca encontré ningún despelote.

pra no tener que instalar muchas cosas de kde cuando instales konqueror, fácil, elimina la use KDE

----------

## JotaCE

siento ser sumamente ordenado y no me agrada por ejemplo ver 2 papeleras de reciclage en un escritorio gnome siendo que con una bastaria, sienestes que sobra una la borras y en el escritorio kde te quedas sin papelera o tienes que buscar otra forma de llegar a ella

de verdad me costo mucho trabajo, muchos dias, muchas instalaciones dejar gnome asi como hoy esta y la neta que no quiero corresr mas riesgos y ttener que hacer todo de vuelta aun que tambien ya aprendi luego de mucho a usar el san stage 4  :Very Happy: 

QUE SERIA DE MI VIDA SIN GENTOO?????

----------

## sirope

La verdad es que si eres de aquellos puristas que quieren un KDE o Gnome puro solo dispondrás de la mitad de las aplicaciones... Una lástima, porque significa que todo el mundo de Linux está dividido en dos.

También me molesta, pero es un mal necesario. 

Así que ¡¡Larga vida a enlightenment!!

Y un saludote!!

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> La verdad es que si eres de aquellos puristas que quieren un KDE o Gnome puro solo dispondrás de la mitad de las aplicaciones... Una lástima, porque significa que todo el mundo de Linux está dividido en dos.
> 
> También me molesta, pero es un mal necesario. 
> 
> Así que ¡¡Larga vida a enlightenment!!
> ...

 

No creo que sea ningún mal. Tener dos toolkits de calidad es mejor que tener uno.

Por supuesto tengo mis preferencias, y pienso que qt es inherentemente superior a gtk por un número de razones. Pero también me alegro de que haya un gtk, aunque sea para recordarme que mi tookit favorito no es el centro del mundo.

El hecho de que haya dos toolkit no tiene por qué dividir, de igual forma que tampoco nos divide el hecho de tener qeu escoger entre usar X o no usarlo, o entre usar vim y emacs. Todas estas discusiones me parecen cuanto menos faltas de sentido, y, hablando mal y pronto, simple y llanamente estúpidas.

Si alguien quiere desarrollar un clon gtk de k3b, es libre de hacerlo. Nadie se lo impide.

La aplicación original se desarrola teniendo en cuenta las preferencias de los autores, tanto a nivel de toolkit como de lenguage, y otras que no vienen tanto al caso. En casos como gtk vs. qt la diferencia es más extrema. Por una simple razón: los modelos mentales para ser productivo en gtk y en qt son totalmente diferentes, la decisión no es nada trivial. Por eso, no podemos pedirle a todos los desarrolladores que ajusten su forma de pensar y de entender la lógica de uno u otro toolkit. Sería totalmente antinatural, y una forma de crear programadores frustrados que jamás desarrollarían su potencial completo, porque simplemente, no todos los cerebros funcionan igual.

----------

## ekz

Complementando a los demás:

*Grabador de CDs por excelencia: K3B , pero también se le puede dar la oportunidad a los basados en GTK+

*Yo uso un ambiente GTK pero eso no implica que no deba instalar qt y las kdelibs, tal como dijo i92guboj hace tiempo: "limitarte a un solo toolkit, es limitarte a usar la mitad de los programas existentes"   :Smile: 

*Yo para remplazar un visor tipo ACDsee uso mirage (GTK)

*Para el uso diario mejor no usar ~

*Ejecuta gdmsetup como root, ahí puedes configurar el logeo automático en gdm

(por cierto i92guboj, tienes razón: la única vez que uso gdm, es cuando las X se me cuelgan.. me cambiaré a mingetty)

*Para leer y escribir en particiones NTFS lo mejor es ntfs-3g  [HOWTO] 

Bueno creo que no se me queda nada, jeje. Haber hasta cuando te dura antes de que comiences a probar nuevos programas  :Smile: 

SAludos!

EDIT: En este hilo hay varios tips para auto-login

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El hecho de que haya dos toolkit no tiene por qué dividir, de igual forma que tampoco nos divide el hecho de tener qeu escoger entre usar X o no usarlo, o entre usar vim y emacs. Todas estas discusiones me parecen cuanto menos faltas de sentido, y, hablando mal y pronto, simple y llanamente estúpidas.

 

Para dejar la monotonía, i92guboj con sus pesadeces.

Por supuesto que no divide a nadie como personas o desarrolladores, si es libre, cualquiera puede clonar una aplicación, y tenemos el ejemplo de Exaile. Pero tener dos toolkits divide (o quizá me expresé mal... y mejor digamos que separa o que diferencia) las aplicaciones en dos las de KDE y las de Gnome! Porque a mi no me hace gracia estar cargando las librerías de un escritorio sobre otro, de hecho es sumamente molesto e incómodo. Y en eso si que veo un mal (¿Ahora está mejor?)

----------

## i92guboj

Tranquilidad. Solo expresaba mi opinión.

----------

## sirope

Y evidentemente, las opiniones son como los culos, cada quien tiene el suyo, y piensa que el de los demás apesta.

Un saludo

----------

## kropotkin

yo tengo en mi make.conf arch="~ x86" y problemas por eso, no se me presentan.

----------

## JotaCE

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> yo tengo en mi make.conf arch="~ x86" y problemas por eso, no se me presentan.

 

no entiendo esa linea arch="~ x86" podrias trasnscribirla tal y cual al tienes????

Salutis mutis!!!

----------

## kropotkin

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## jbcjorge

Sinceramente coincido con la opinión de la mayoría, tener la rama inestable no representa "en lo general" un problema, ya que en realidad son desarrollos estables, sólamente que no han sido exténsamente probados con Gentoo... pero también pueden ocasionar muchos problemas...

Recientemente instale el Xorg 7.3 junto con todo lo relacionado, como xorg-server 1.4 y drivers.... También actualizé al kernel 2.6.23 y tengo varios paquetes instalados que son hardmasked... Me gusta actualizar la máquina cada 2 o 3 días, como por ejemplo la tarjeta inalámbrica con sus últimos drivers...

Para no hacértela larga, es un sistema que me gustaría llamarlo bleeding edge (por eso me encanta gentoo), pero también es un dolor de cabeza muchas veces...

En un principio, las X no arrancaban por un problema con el controlador gráfico, el teclado no lo podía poner en la distribución de mi gusto, me generó problemas con los locales... en fin, varias cosas que se tuvieron que arreglar.... 

Con el kernel tengo problemas con las X, sonido, ntfs-3g y me imagino que varias cosas más que faltan por aparecer... La tarjeta inalámbrica no la reconoce.... En fin....

Sirve muy bien para saber más cada día de tu sistema, si te gusta complicarte la vida, pero te aconsejo que si lo que quieres es tener un sistema 24/7. mejor te queres con la rama estable (probada y muy, muy confiable)....

Saludos!!!!

----------

## Zagloj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  Pero tener dos toolkits divide (o quizá me expresé mal... y mejor digamos que separa o que diferencia) las aplicaciones en dos las de KDE y las de Gnome! Porque a mi no me hace gracia estar cargando las librerías de un escritorio sobre otro, de hecho es sumamente molesto e incómodo. Y en eso si que veo un mal (¿Ahora está mejor?)

 

 No, está mal expresado, GTK no son las librerías de Gnome y QT no son las librerías de KDE (aunque ciertas personas sean capaz de lanzar Kde sólo sobre QT según creo). K3B, por ejemplo, usa Kdelibs, por eso no lo instalo, sin embargo tengo instalado ambos toolkits, gtk y qt, sin problemas, quizás de uniformidad en los temas, pero eso ya es otro cantar. Gnome tiene sus librerías que no instalo, así como tampoco hago con Kde, me quedo sin gnomebaker, K3B y alguna otra cosilla.

 No es una opinión, es un hecho.  :Wink: 

Pd Uso fvwm, ocasionalmente y en otros Pcs XFCE o fluxbox.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *jbcjorge wrote:*   

> Muchas veces encuentras cosas interesantes en las firmas... hoy no.

 

Interesante firma   :Wink: 

----------

## elsdello

Hola,

creo que la mitad de las preguntas que haces te las podrias dejar por el camino se te tomaras tiempo para leerte la genial documentación que hay entre la web oficial de gentoo y la del wiki gentoo, ademas el bonton ese de buscar en los foros esta para usarla, ya que alguna cosa de las que comentas estan muy habladas en el foro.

Yo creo que el foro es el ultimo eslavon, cuando ya te leiste la documentacion, el wiki, googleaste, miraste los man y buscaste dentro del foro, para aclarar esa pequeña duda.

Cuidate.

----------

## JotaCE

 *sirope wrote:*   

> La verdad es que si eres de aquellos puristas que quieren un KDE o Gnome puro solo dispondrás de la mitad de las aplicaciones... Una lástima, porque significa que todo el mundo de Linux está dividido en dos.
> 
> También me molesta, pero es un mal necesario. 
> 
> Así que ¡¡Larga vida a enlightenment!!
> ...

 

no se trata de ser extremista, se trata de tener lo que hace falta, lo que necesitas, lo que te gusta, o lo que quieras, que mas da, eres libre!

----------

## JotaCE

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> creo que la mitad de las preguntas que haces te las podrias dejar por el camino se te tomaras tiempo para leerte la genial documentación que hay entre la web oficial de gentoo y la del wiki gentoo, ademas el bonton ese de buscar en los foros esta para usarla, ya que alguna cosa de las que comentas estan muy habladas en el foro.
> 
> Yo creo que el foro es el ultimo eslavon, cuando ya te leiste la documentacion, el wiki, googleaste, miraste los man y buscaste dentro del foro, para aclarar esa pequeña duda.
> ...

 

aun que en el fondo tienes razon tu mensaje ya no es un aporte...

pero gracias siempre es bienvenida una critica de ese estilo

Salutis

----------

## Ark del KAOS

También hay veces que por no preguntar en el foro pierdes mucho tiempo, y luego resulta que si de primeras hubieses sacado el tema te lo habrían resulto en 0'.

Abrir un hilo en el foro está genial...pero mientras hay que mover el culo y buscar la solución por uno mismo. No vale con sentarse a esperar.

En cualquier caso, para mi tiene tan poco sentido dar la vara en el foro por tonterías, como usarlo solo para casos extremos. Al fin y al cabo si no quieres contestar a un hilo, no lo hagas. Nadie te obliga.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> También hay veces que por no preguntar en el foro pierdes mucho tiempo, y luego resulta que si de primeras hubieses sacado el tema te lo habrían resulto en 0'.
> 
> Abrir un hilo en el foro está genial...pero mientras hay que mover el culo y buscar la solución por uno mismo. No vale con sentarse a esperar.
> 
> En cualquier caso, para mi tiene tan poco sentido dar la vara en el foro por tonterías, como usarlo solo para casos extremos. Al fin y al cabo si no quieres contestar a un hilo, no lo hagas. Nadie te obliga.

 

gran comentario ni yo lo habria dicho mejor!!!!

gracias por su ayuda!

----------

## JotaCE

ya resolvi casi todo solo falta un tema y es el que ya les comente no hay forma de que pueda configurar la impresora tengo una Canon BJC-4300 y sencillamente no puedo configurarla, puedo configurar le kernel para que la reconozcoca pero nada mas!

```
localhost jotace #  dmesg | grep -i print

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

parport0: Printer, Canon BJC-4300

```

----------

## jbcjorge

Seguro que ya probaste con gimp-print???

----------

## JotaCE

 *jbcjorge wrote:*   

> Seguro que ya probaste con gimp-print???

 

por ENESIMA vez seguire el siguiente documento

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/printing-howto.xml

vamos a ver que pasa!

Y por enecima vez no se deja configurar la impresora cups no detecta el puerto lpt1 o no se que pasa la utilidad de gnome para detectar la impresora tampoco funciona, estoy casi seguro que algo del kernel debe no estar bien configurado 

uso kernel 2.6.22-r8

saludos a toda la raza en su dia!

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *jbcjorge wrote:*   Seguro que ya probaste con gimp-print??? 
> 
> por ENESIMA vez seguire el siguiente documento
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/printing-howto.xml
> ...

 

¿Estás seguro de que tienes soporte para puerto paralelo en tu kernel?

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> El hecho de que haya dos toolkit no tiene por qué dividir, de igual forma que tampoco nos divide el hecho de tener qeu escoger entre usar X o no usarlo, o entre usar vim y emacs. Todas estas discusiones me parecen cuanto menos faltas de sentido, y, hablando mal y pronto, simple y llanamente estúpidas. 
> 
> Para dejar la monotonía, i92guboj con sus pesadeces.
> ...

 

Sirope, no se si no te caigo muy bien, pero tampoco creo que a nadie le importe eso.

En cualquier caso, no es una cosa que me quite el sueño.

Siento si te lo has tomado mal o lo has malinterpretado. Cuando he usado la palabra "estúpidas", no estaba haciendo una alusión personal a nadie. Solo pienso que las discusiones de ese tipo me parecen estúpidas, y lo reitero. Creo que ayudo siempre dentro de mis posibilidades, y si alguien se molesta por eso, viviré con ello. Como ya dije, no es algo que me vaya a quitar el sueño.

Puede que a tí te pese usar varias librerías... Lo cual no les niega el derecho a la existencia igualmente. Yo también quisiera un mundo a mi medida, pero soy lo suficientemente adulto para saber que los demás tienen criterio propio y todo no puede ser a mi gusto. En fin. Mis disculpas otra vez si te ha molestado algo.

En cuanto a lo de la pesadez... bueno, si no te gustan mis posts, no los leas. Nadie me va a cerrar la boca... Ni todos los Francos, Georges Bush, Hittlers ni Mussolinis de mundo podrían hacerlo, a no ser que me cosan a balazos  :Razz: 

PD. No responderé a ningún post más de este tono. Hay suficiente spam en la red para que nosotros añadamos más (y me incluyo yo también).Last edited by i92guboj on Sat Oct 13, 2007 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jbcjorge

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> ya resolvi casi todo solo falta un tema y es el que ya les comente no hay forma de que pueda configurar la impresora tengo una Canon BJC-4300 y sencillamente no puedo configurarla, puedo configurar le kernel para que la reconozcoca pero nada mas!
> 
> ```
> localhost jotace #  dmesg | grep -i print
> 
> ...

 

No entiendo, por qué la quieres configurar con el puerto paralelo si está conectada mediante usb???

Por cierto, si no funciona el controlador específico para la impresora, intenta con el bjc600

----------

## JotaCE

 *jbcjorge wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   ya resolvi casi todo solo falta un tema y es el que ya les comente no hay forma de que pueda configurar la impresora tengo una Canon BJC-4300 y sencillamente no puedo configurarla, puedo configurar le kernel para que la reconozcoca pero nada mas!
> 
> ```
> localhost jotace #  dmesg | grep -i print
> 
> ...

 

Okey quite un parametro del kernel y hora quedo asi

```
localhost jotace #  dmesg | grep -i print

parport0: Printer, Canon BJC-4300

```

----------

## JotaCE

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Estás seguro de que tienes soporte para puerto paralelo en tu kernel?

 

```

    <M> Parallel port support                                        

    <M>   PC-style hardware                                          

    < >     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)                    

       [ ]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

       [ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

    <M>   AX88796 Parallel Port                                      

    [*]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes
```

----------

## JotaCE

hey i92guboj espero no perder tus valiosos consejos .... gracias!

----------

## JotaCE

Alguna otra sugerencia de como configurar la canon BJC-4300 ?? :S 

Es lo último para poder migrar definitivamente a gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Soul Lost

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Alguna otra sugerencia de como configurar la canon BJC-4300 ?? :S 
> 
> Es lo último para poder migrar definitivamente a gentoo 

 

Instala:

```

[I] media-gfx/gimp-print

     Available versions:  4.2.7 (~)5.1.3 {cups foomaticdb gimp gtk nls ppds readline}

     Installed versions:  5.1.3(18:33:05 03/10/07)(cups foomaticdb -gimp gtk ppds readline)

     Homepage:            http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Gimp Print Drivers
```

Y luego configuras por medio de la interfaz web de cups y se supone que con eso tienes..

p.D http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php3

----------

